# Mcnett Camo Wrap Smell?



## BKG333 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got the Mcnett camo wrap for a couple of my coyote rifles. The wrap looks really good and it seems to be as advertised. The only thing is the smell of the stuff is awful. I know in any type of hunting scent elimination is a big deal. Especially, with coyote hunting. My question is, has anybody used this before and noticed the smell and how long does it take to go away, if it goes away at all? I'm gonna let the guns sit in the garage a few days to see what happens. Any advice on eliminating the smell would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't smell anything nasty on mine !


----------



## BKG333 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've read some reviews and some people say that it has an odd smell. I'm thinking some rolls may have the smell and some don't. Some reviews talk about the smell and it goes away in a few days. Hopefully, thats the case with the rolls I have.


----------

